# Yahoo News + Twitter = TweetNews



## alina.wilson1 (Dec 17, 2008)

Yahoo and Twitter has joined hands in providing the latest news online. According to some source Google takes 25 minutes to rank a news as it works according to algorithm. 
Twitter is a good source to get information online. Yahoo's Engineer Vik Singh has devolved a search engine which will provide the mixed results from both yahoo and Twitter. 
As twitter doen't take time to get anything updated ...You just have to write and its updated.

Though we can not get the whole story or scoop in the twitter but we can get the latest updates as it is bieng updated by the countless pepole every second from all overthe world. [FONT=&quot]Basically TweetNews will be capable of delivering high ranking stories on Twitter which could potentially not have enough inbound links for a system designed around an algorithm to properly prioritize them.

[/FONT]


----------

